# Fishing Marathon in Marathon.



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Heading to Marathon in the AM with the ambition of fly fishing for tarpon every day through the end of the May. Currently have some days without a guest. I'm not a guide, and don't want to be one. Anyone that can cast a 12wt, pole, deploy/retrieve an anchor, pitch in for gas, and didn't vote for Obama is welcome to come along and split some bow time.

Shoot me a pm if you're interested in getting out there. Especially military veterans. 
Weather forecast is looking great. (Maybe too good.)

Sunrise at Sandy Key.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Figures I'm going down beginning of june.
I will keep in touch with you from time to time on this thread, asking about how the weather is and water visibility


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Figures I'm going down beginning of june.
> I will keep in touch with you from time to time on this thread, asking  about how the weather is and water visibility


Maybe you'll see the June worm hatch...I'll hopefully be posting something, but I usually spend the evening having a beverage with the other tarpon fisherman at the motel listening to their stories. Most of them have been fishing with the same guides down there for over 20 years. Some of them over 30. Priceless!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Tarpon are everywhere right now Mike.  Hope you find a contender...   If not, stake out and wait.   They'll find you....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Have a great time but I have to wonder why you would ask for someone to pitch in for gas and did not vote for Obama...because it is understood that those who voted for him would have no intention of paying their fair share...but I like the redundancy. ;D

Have fun and be safe


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will be in Marathon fishing Thursday and Friday this coming week. Might have Saturday morning free but I will have my friend with me. I will shoot you a text later in the week.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Winds were kicking today and I gave up on fishing oceanside when I couldn't get my anchor to hold. Fished the gulf side and found a few laid up fish, but didn't really get a shot.

The story of the day was from a couple big guys from California that got hooked up on a nice fish that decided to head offshore. One of them had to ride on the poling platform to balance out the other guy on the casting platform while chasing the fish to keep the boat from swamping. The guide had water above his ankles in the cockpit.

Not sure how those guides can pole in that slop without falling off.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Got to witness the worm hatch go off between Kemp Channel and Lois Key early June last year. I was down with my big Pathfinder live bait fishing for tarpon with the kids and the big fish were not interested in our live bait. Called a guide buddy on my cell phone and he was on our position within 10 min and I actually watched his client jump 4 tarpon in about 15min. It got so crazy they both started fly fishing and they had a double on twice. Where was my 12 wt when I needed it!!  



> > Figures I'm going down beginning of june.
> > I will keep in touch with you from time to time on this thread, asking  about how the weather is and water visibility
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll see the June worm hatch...I'll hopefully be posting something, but I usually spend the evening having a beverage with the other tarpon fisherman at the motel listening to their stories. Most of them have been fishing with the same guides down there for over 20 years. Some of them over 30. Priceless!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Lots of shots today. Almost too many to get a break for lunch. A couple follows, and no eats. With the Golden Fly this week, and Memorial Day weekend coming there are boats spaced no more than a 1/2 mile apart along any fishable area from Islamorada to Big Pine.

I can understand why Bill Bishop said he doesn't bother with fishing oceanside any longer. Heading North is looking good.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Mike,

What was the bottom composition, water clarity, depth, leader make-up, fly pattern, hook size? Where did the "follows" come from? Singles, triples, small schools, large schools. Days like this and the smaller schools and lonesome fish will usually reward you more than large schools. Any sargassum?


----------

